# How do you wave



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

As a newbie I worry about waving so do you 

- do a regal raise the right hand from the elbow and gently waft it backwards and forwards like the queen wave? :queen:

- do a crazy "Im so glad to see you arent I happy I've just got my motorhome and dont know how to wave" wave?  

- a nonchalant raising of the hand from the steering wheel "arent I cool in my motorhome I've had it so long that I'm used to this waving lark" wave? 8) 

- a "stop that vehicle I am holding up my hand like a policeman" wave? =; 

- a "I'm not taking part in all this waving malarky no wave" wave?: [-( 

- a "You just cut straight in front of me you b......stard and I'm not impressed " one fingered wave? :thefinger:

So how do you wave and how many more wave types are there.

Oh and whilst Im on the subject we'd love to wave to you but we're generally too busy holding onto the steering wheel and concentrating on where we're going and whether anything is rolling around inside the van to wave at the moment but when the time comes I need to know how to do a wave    

:grouphuuug:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

You have not mentioned your marigold which is essential for *any* wave.

Here is original thread on the subject of marigolds. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-12123-days0-orderasc-0.html


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Some days I try to do a different wave each time I meet a van, that is quite a challenge, I do allow my self to repeat a hand gesture providing I am using the other arm. I also allow myself various sitting attitudes while waving and variations of finger positions also count. I never do anything rude though. 

I only do the frantic, enthusiastic wave to those who are clearly not going to wave back. 

I have a special wave but that is reserved for the west of Ireland because I do not think it is recognised as a wave any where else, that is the simple raising of one first finger while still holding the steering wheel, that wave is traditional in the west, Alan.

Edit: Oh and sorry, I forgot to welcome you.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm a nonchalant waver.

But at least I do wave


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Done about 1500 miles since getting my panel van conversion, not one wave. 

This week I'll be towing my caravan with it, so even less chance!!

Do any of you coachbuilt owners wave at panel vans?


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

:lol: :lol: 

we are a bit nervous about waving.... because (a.) we are new, and (b.) we have a very old van......

not sure if it's appropriate to wave to people in very new vans, (are we being presumptuous????) because we have several times waved only to be ignored.....

.... so whereas when we started, we waved excitedly and enthusiastically at anyone and everyone driving anything that looked remotely .......habitable, we have now become very self-conscious, and sort of wait to be waved at....
but then we worry when we don't, and they dont, in case they thought us unfriendly....

so fraught....


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

mikeyv said:


> Do any of you coachbuilt owners wave at panel vans?


I try to - but the problem is that panel vans are rather less recognisable - by the time you can be confident it's a panel van conversion and not a plain van, you are already passing. In contrast, I can spot a coachbuilt from quite a distance (although I've been caught out by box vans once or twice )

Jon


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I find most people wave at most others but with panel vans we often do not see that they are MHs till it is too late. I do not think the age of a van would enter peoples minds except to admire the huge number of wonderfully well kept examples we see, Alan.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I wave at most MHs I see coming in the opposite direction, the only trouble is I have also waved at delivery vans etc etc :wink: and does anyone else nearly wave at a MH whilst driving in your car :lol:


----------



## weebill (Dec 11, 2007)

My better half waves at everything that vaguely resembles a M/H and I will always acknowledge a fellow adventurer on any road except motorways where I feel it is more prudent to hold onto the wheel when pushing 3 and1/2 tonne along as fast as legally allowed

Wave style tends to be energetic but admittedly not always returned however we will continue to wave and so should we all 8) 

Bill


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi All

I wave at everybody even on Motorways if I see them. Not everybody waves back but that's life. 

In my experience the order of likelihood of wave-back from highest to lowest is:

1. other coachbuilts
2. A Class
3. Panel Vans
4. RV's
5. VW Camper Vans
6. Delivery van mistaken for one of the above

Likelihhood of wave-back also increases with Northness and decreases with Southness and is almost guaranteed once over the Scottish border - on the Scots side that is! There is also a dress factor: most likely wave-back from casually dressed mh-ers (ie scruffy) and less likely from dead smart-casual folks (ie M&S gear wearers).

Best chance of a wave mikeyv is therefore on the road between Durness and John O'Groats meeting an on-coming Coachbuilt with scruffs on board - with any luck it will be me 

Happy waving

Jagman


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

I did wonder if it was a problem with identification, Mrs V reckons a few have been close to waving as we passed.

Jagman, that's a hell of a trek just for a half chance of a wave


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*do you wave*

Mrs grump who sits next to me always shakes her head as I wave to other peeps..... puts me off somewhat, was very suprised last year in France everyone waves.......well not everyone the Germans seem a little reluctant which made me wave all the more


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

I did read about the secret wave

I'm ashamed to say that despite practicing in a mirror for several days, the one time I did see another MH that wasnt on a motorway, was when I was taking a left hand bend at 50 MPH on a country road.

The MH coming the other way was obviously practiced in the art and waved furiously, I on the other hand was a new MH'er and was holding the steering wheel with white knuckles as if my life depended on it (which to be fair it probably did!)

The wave of the other driver registered in my brain about 3 nano seconds after we passed each other - at which point I waved back, realising I was too late, but waving like a lunatic anyway.


I spent the next hour driving, my brain was melting with the thought that I had broken the golden MH rule, and the other driver was clearly thinking I was an ignorant fool who had probably hired his MH, but I knew I was a true MH'er!!!!! who had failed in his cardinal duty to wave.

One day I will get another MH, I think I will play it safe and wave at anything bigger than a mini


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I usually wave with left hand as right hand may not be seen due to the pillar.
PVC`s are dificult to spot.  Sorry Mickeyv.

I use two fingers to any driver that cuts me up and I nod to fellow motorcyclists.

Daughter accompanied me one day to Mallory Park some 60 odd miles fom home.
On arrival she said that she did not know that i knew so many people. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

from now on.....
wave and be [email protected]@@ed I say!!!!


----------



## sprintman (May 26, 2009)

We were surprised as new MHers lastyear just how many people did wave, we of course wave to all MHs we see, even though some don't wave back.

We have noticed a recurring wave, a raised half cupped hand and a rotation of the wrist, we did wonder if it was like a NH version of the masons handshake :wink:


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

I find taking both hands off the wheel leaping around and waving manically ( especially on bends) is good, it keeps the present Mrs jede awake and alert


----------



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

How about a John Inman wave "Im free"


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

We always wave and I tend to add a little smile too lol! . Not all wave back though - but hey ho that's life! 

Like the rest of you, I often go to wave when we are in the car as well and white vans etc must often wonder why there's some mad woman sat in the passenger seat of a motorhome waving at them like she's some long lost relative!!!! 8O

I think it's nice that we all wave at one another and I think those think it's silly are just too serious by far!

Sue


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

mikeyv said:


> Do any of you coachbuilt owners wave at panel vans?


Absolutely not!. :lol:


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

We had a few good waves at the weekend on the A1, M18 and M62 plus in the grounds of clumber park.

If i see a PVC that is obvious like a Timberland, Trigano Tribute I will wave of course.

We were tootling up the M18 and another coachbuilt came past us overtaking and I instructed all passengers at the dinette to wave from the side window and I waved but we were completely blanked by driver and passenger up front.

I thought about writing the number plate down to name and shame on here! Autocruise driver, you know who you are Saturday 4pm ish


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

If I am in the passenger seat I wave frantically with both hands to all types of Motorhomes.
I have,on the odd occasion scared the living daylights out of a BT man or a Hygiene Vehicle but at least I have brightened up their day  !
If I am driving I am far more sedate and wave with one hand,more of a raised salute and my husband will give a gentle wave in the passenger seat.
I am afraid if we do not get a response (which is unusual) they get a Harvey Smith 8O !
We are always pleased to see any type of Motorhome out on the road,especially in winter when they are not as many folk out so everyone gets a wave!
Look out for the Scout with the VAL registration plate and give us an enthusiastic greeting    .
I am sometimes a little disapointed when we arrive on site though and other Motorhomers do not speak at all  .


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*do you wave*

Well I suppose its down to how outgoing one is really and If your in a good mood maybe your on your way home and thinking about that dreaded W word that you will have to endure for another week before you can go out again  
Dave P's remark reminded me how some motorbikers hang out their leg in acknowledgement if you have moved over to let them by


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

There are two or three waving techniques that we have adopted ,
depending on approaching quarry.

For the the stern looking driver & co pilot we offer the formal rolled wrist action as adapted from HRH / royal circles.. :? 

Then there is the side passing / overtaking C class , with a gaggle of kids pressed against the dinette side window, where a full GURNING action normally results in a hurried report to the two adults in the front..... :lol: 

Best is the last one ......fellow Hymer owners.....rolled up right trouser leg with extended left arm held at an angle of between 
34/40 degrees. ...... 8O


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

daddysgirl said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> we are a bit nervous about waving.... because (a.) we are new, and (b.) we have a very old van......
> 
> ...


Its the person in the motorhome, not the motorhome that we wave to


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

I get funny looks as we have a LHD and I often sit with my feet on the dash. I will lift a foot as wave and because people don't expect the " driver " to do this causes strange looks on the faces of other motorhomers  

Maddie


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

OUCH !

I hate waving 

So calm down, I'm not rude , I am friendly. Its makes me cringe,..... a bit like when the caravan club raised their pennant at a rally a few years ago.

Is it dangerous, yes perhaps it is , shouldn't you be looking at the road ahead, not catching the attention of the other carriageway!

I would love to wave when I arrive and when I depart.

When I am driving , I,m not looking, sorry in advance 
 

neill


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Well I look like a big ginger P***y!!!!! (that word we can't say on here). 

So wave like mad and I know I can then catch you up at the next services and flog you some pegs.

Note: Waving to couples if you are female and on your own - take care, the bird might not know about the waving custom. I have had some very frosty looks!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

We nearly always wave and yes often to a delivery van(in my  case :roll: 0 and have a job sometimes not to wave when in the car  My hubby tends to flash...now then...his lights when we see another Autotrail and we wave like mad. I think its a nice friendly gesture so will keep on doing it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

bubble63 said:


> OUCH !
> 
> I hate waving
> 
> ...


If I ever pass you by I will blow you a great big smackerooner of a kiss and that will turn you crimson with embarassment! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Never mind, there's no need to apologise it's only a bit of harmless fun and if waving's not for you then don't worry about it, it's not compulsory! Just leave it to all the rest of us silly beggars to make total and utter plonkers out of ourselves! Ha ha :lol: At the end of the day, the act of waving is just a friendly and innocent gesture of acknowledgement between motorhomers when they are out on the road and if it aint your thing, then I don't think anyone would hold that against you!

Sue


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

I live on a busy road to the sea in Cornwall and my M/H is quite visible from the road. If I'm in the garden, is it Ok to wave to the many M/hs that go past?


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

daddysgirl said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> we are a bit nervous about waving.... because (a.) we are new, and (b.) we have a very old van......
> 
> ...


I can relate to this daddysgirl!


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

We're fairly new to MH'ing and at least one of us will manage a wave (usually Mrs. Blizz) and it doesn't matter how big, small, old or new  

I agree with the earlier comment that some van conversions are harder to spot...... It's not us being unsociable.

How do we wave ? Usually a raised hand, not too far from the steering wheel suffices. 

The only other "special" waves I use are the ones from a small list that I reserve for a minority that regularly try to kill me when I'm on my bike.... No matter if it's the one with the engine or the fat lad pedalling like mad, they try just as hard to get me !!


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
We have just swapped from a panel van, at first i thought that our Renault had been built from a scrap stealth bomber,it seemed to be invisible to all other motor homes, funny that because when we were alongside them,they would stare straight at us and still not wave. When we get the next' Millennium Falcon',the first half dozen m/homes we pass will get a jolly wave,if there are no waves back........AM i BOTHERED? 
As regards the LHD, post, we had a bowser on a job LHD,and i used to get my mate to sit in the RH seat with a big valve turn wheel, when traffic approached he used to wave at them with it........If only you could have seen some of the faces.
Never grow up and keep smiling.
jented


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

a bit like this you mean?


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I like to look as if I'm about to wave, then when they wave I stare at them as if the've got two heads.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Tezmcd said:


> a bit like this you mean?


 Hi Tezmcd.
NOT as dangerous as that,but............ We were working up in Cupar Fife,so we were far enough away from home to PLAY.Happy days.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

dawnwynne said:


> daddysgirl said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol:
> ...


It`s the person who is driving that counts,not what they are driving

Les


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Briarose said:


> I wave at most MHs I see coming in the opposite direction, the only trouble is I have also waved at delivery vans etc etc :wink: and does anyone else nearly wave at a MH whilst driving in your car :lol:


Yes! Especially after a few eeks away in the motorhome


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We wave to all and sundry, but panel vans rarely bother to respond. 

When we first had our m'home it was fairly early on in life of X250s. On a long, long hill in south of France we passed a identical autotrail coming down - we both waved like newbie fanatics! After we got home I read a posting on here which included a picture of an autotrail in the sunset and some details of where they had been! On inquiry It turned out it WAS the couple coming down the hill, so we 'virtually' met them again! We were delaighted. If that's sad, so be it - better than being a miserable old git as far as I'm concerned


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

> Yes! Especially after a few eeks away in the motorhome


Well weve got the wave covered but are eeks some strange motorhome ceremony I.ve not heard of yet? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

hblewett said:


> We wave to all and sundry, but panel vans rarely bother to respond.
> 
> When we first had our m'home it was fairly early on in life of X250s. On a long, long hill in south of France we passed a identical autotrail coming down - we both waved like newbie fanatics! After we got home I read a posting on here which included a picture of an autotrail in the sunset and some details of where they had been! On inquiry It turned out it WAS the couple coming down the hill, so we 'virtually' met them again! We were delaighted. If that's sad, so be it - better than being a miserable old git as far as I'm concerned


Yes hblewet, we remember it well!! Twas us coming the other way!

We have often told of that story to others, and we still wave!

Happy days

Dean


----------



## Sparks6569 (Oct 17, 2009)

midlifecrisismil said:


> As a newbie I worry about waving so do you....


.

Welcome from another nearly newbie who has waved with some success, on the couple of outings made so far, usually a "Millionaire" style waggle complete with inane grin.

Once, when unable to due to being in the midst of negotiating a roundabout just outside Truro, the missus says accusingly "he waved to you!", and I felt really bad about not having been "friendly" for hours. 

Since then I've been so hung up about it that I confess to having given the local butchers van and a horsebox an erroneous waggle, no doubt to their great surprise.


----------



## kiwistopher (Nov 5, 2007)

*Waving*

Why worry about such a trite thing...just b....y wave!! :roll:


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Waving*



kiwistopher said:


> Why worry about such a trite thing...just b....y wave!! :roll:


  who twisted your knickers :?: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

mikeyv said:


> Do any of you coachbuilt owners wave at panel vans?


I do I also wave to white van man, bus, anything that could remotely be a motorhome. :lol: 
Even do it in the car.  
If we are both in the van it is the passenger's job - if awake- to do the waving, although i tend to wave when driving too.
Sue


----------



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh yes
I wave!!!!
most of my wanderings are on the continent and to my surprise ( having lived in France ) the French seem to wave all the time.
I have lots of different waves .......
the ..............'isn't this a beautiful place' wave
the...............' I'm leaving..........take my spot on the Aire' wave
the...............'god isn't this traffic awful' wave
the...............'well i'll be damned.....Brits !'wave

etc.....etc...... then there are the more embarrassing ones........
the ..............' It's a fellow Hymer....cheesy grin' wave
the...............' Bloody heck !!!! a Commer, like the one I loved' wave.......and this must be scary because the drivers of said beautiful old Commers obviously have no idea why the mad woman driving an A class Hymer looks so ......... disturbingly excited !!!!! 

and.......... there are the embarrassing waves.............
yep, lots of us have done it...............the.......'forgot I am in the car'
wave..............
or worse still, and I swear I have done both..............
the 'motorhome wave'
......................when cycling !!!!!!!!!!!!!
AND EVEN ................when walking !!!!!!!!

TOP THAT !!!!!!!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

KITTYKAMPER said:


> Oh yes
> I wave!!!!
> most of my wanderings are on the continent and to my surprise ( having lived in France ) the French seem to wave all the time.
> I have lots of different waves .......
> ...


Hee hee Kittycamper ..... You sound about as crazy as me!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## 102974 (Feb 15, 2007)

*waving!*

We wave most of the time to big or small, old and new motorhomes.
Generally people wave back but we have noticed that fewer people tend to wave back, and waving varies in different parts of the country.
Maybe the wavers are going away and the non-wavers going home?!!
And yes, we have been known to (nearly) wave when driving in the car!
:lol:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Definately from the "arent I cool in my motorhome" camp and wave like the Queen keeping the elbow planted.
(So I don,t knock the cup of tea over)

C.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

I wave at everyone, Motorhomes of all ages, RVs, horseboxes, white van man, ice cream vans, mobile libraries no one is safe I even waved at a police van once, they waved back :lol: :lol: 

Our kids (when they used to come away with us) used to wave manically out of the side windows or from the passeneger seat, with comments like " they must have hired that" "Miserable people, must be on their way home" "Do you think they have had a row??? when they didn't get a wave back.
Now it's just Glenn making the same sort of comments :lol: 

I have also been known to wave at motorhomes when out and about in my car, much to the amusement of my kids, and leading to some interesting comments about my mental state 8O 

I have had a couple of 2 fingered waves from panel van drivers, I thought it might be because they might use their vans as everyday transport so am wary about waving to them. Likewise VW campers who only tend to like waving to others of the same species. We seem to get most waves from other Autotrail drivers :roll: 

Oh I did try to flash my lights instead of waving once...... the wipers waved for me  

Happy travels everyone

Tina


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm lazy.










And I've got no taste, either.

Dave


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Do you know....I'm really looking forward to see what responses we get as regards waving. You see.......in the PVC we got very few waves as others have noted in this thread.....but, this weekend is our first (allbeit short) trip out in our new to us Coachbuilt.

So bring on them waves......


----------



## ericWR (Jul 5, 2008)

*how do you wave.*

We always wave, we find it so funny if we dont get one back, however whilst recently taking our annual works driving assessment I happened to wave a thank you to another motorist and got a rollocking from the examiner, evidently I had waved with my right hand and not my left, waving with my right hand had temporarily blocked off my vision to the offside of the road, so like the good pupil I just smiled at the silly old so and so, and now the wife does the waving so I dont get confused and use both hands., just thought I would mention it, cant have you waving to me then crashing into me.


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Another newbie here, bought Velma the Hymer late last August. Been out the last two weekends and lots of waves given and received. Haven't settled on a style, but today was tired so mainly just a lazy "just about lifts hand off wheel and shows open palm" type wave


----------



## frankcoffi (Mar 3, 2008)

*Waving !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I wave all the time,but being a left hand drive,the van that is,I feel that most people think that the missus is driving whilst asleep :lol: So for me it is mostly waving like a maniac so that people realise it's me driving 8O.Have tried jumping up and down as well,but did myself an injury with the seatbelt.Won't tell you what I mutter,when all that enthusiasm is wasted by people ignoring us.Missus keeps "saying well really frank".Oh B******S.   Happy motoring


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

we all ways wave mostly me and sometimes the wife the kids just make strange noises from the rear about us both being silly and then turn back to the dvd they are watching try to do the manic yes we have seen you and we are here wave all arms flapping like a windmill as it seems to upset the ones that don't the most


----------



## grandie (Feb 24, 2010)

*waving*

we try to wave at all fellow travelers.Then feel guilty if we inadvertently miss someone. So, if that is you, sorry and heres one to start the season with Waveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee nfire:


----------



## mcleani7 (Sep 15, 2009)

mikeyv said:


> Done about 1500 miles since getting my panel van conversion, not one wave.
> 
> This week I'll be towing my caravan with it, so even less chance!!
> 
> Do any of you coachbuilt owners wave at panel vans?


Ah yes stealth motorhomes are always a challenge- is it a conversion or have i just waved at some guy going to work in his van :lol:


----------



## mcleani7 (Sep 15, 2009)

mikeyv said:


> Done about 1500 miles since getting my panel van conversion, not one wave.
> 
> This week I'll be towing my caravan with it, so even less chance!!
> 
> Do any of you coachbuilt owners wave at panel vans?


Ah yes stealth motorhomes are always a challenge- is it a conversion or have i just waved at some guy going to work in his van :lol:


----------



## mikkistash (Mar 27, 2010)

How very strange to come across this thread today of all days as i was thinking on my way home from lowdhams in my 1st motorhome that "i hope all the other motorhomers waving at me dont think i am rude for not waving back but there is no way i am taking my hands of the steering wheel! " So if you waved to a blue and white freetec on the A1 around nottinghamshire heaading towards doncaster then i wasnt being rude, just scared ;-)


----------

